

Stop the Corporate Death Star (Trans-Pacific Partnership) - Fice
http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_the_corporate_death_star/

======
Fice
Controversy over Intellectual Property provisions:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-
Pacific_Strategic_Economi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-
Pacific_Strategic_Economic_Partnership#Controversy_over_Intellectual_Property_.28IP.29_provisions)

